# DUCON Dual Remote Control Co. Tricycle



## Capn Dan (Feb 10, 2019)

A friend who knows I'm into antiques sent me the following pictures of a tricycle she has.  I've never heard of the brand, and an online search doesn't reveal anything about the trike or the company that made it.  Any information or references on its origin or age would be appreciated.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a blue one complete and have had them in the past; probably because they were local to me.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 10, 2019)

The bigger kid sat on the back and could steer also
     thus 'Remote Control' .?.


----------



## Capn Dan (Feb 13, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> I have a blue one complete and have had them in the past; probably because they were local to me.



So from your name, it was a Detroit company?  Could you post a pic of your completed one?


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 13, 2019)

It was made in Wayne , Michigan ; just outside of Detroit.
   Yes I would be happy to next time I am by my storage.


----------



## Capn Dan (Feb 14, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> It was made in Wayne , Michigan ; just outside of Detroit.
> Yes I would be happy to next time I am by my storage.





detroitbike said:


> It was made in Wayne , Michigan ; just outside of Detroit.
> Yes I would be happy to next time I am by my storage.



Thanks!


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 3, 2019)

Pix


----------

